# 820 onshore partner visa



## Vijaysandy (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi guys I have applied partner visa in June 2017 .police check and health check been submitted 
But still waiting for grant 820 visa any idea how long it takes thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Vijaysandy said:


> Hi guys I have applied partner visa in June 2017 .police check and health check been submitted
> But still waiting for grant 820 visa any idea how long it takes thanks


For the standard 820 Finalisations (not PMV linked) in March 2019:

75% were processed in under 21 months (_13 to 16 months is common_)
10% were processed in over 28 months

You are at 23 months.

2 others that applied when you did, were done in 14 and 15 months.

Have you double checked your application, and kept updating it with new relationship proofs.


----------

